# Elongatus pictures



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

its been a month, so far so good


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Same as mine pretty much but he snapped back around four days.He's eating now and starting to get used to his much bigger home.Glad to see you are happy with your family member and he's coming along.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

great pickup! I got an elong not too long ago too. He isn't a finger chaser yet though.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine does'nt finger chase either but oh well it's not the end of the world.I just love the little wiggle they do when their pissed or know their getting fed.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Interesting powerhead placement.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

ya bout the powerhead i moved it yesterday and wow, the fish is alive haha
before he would just sit on top and the current did nothing now he is swiming agains the current and everything


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I take it you moved it to the middle?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

ya
so far so good, he is constantly swimming against the current


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

sweet elong~~


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice looking elong indeed, enjoy ur fish


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Love the red eyes, great looking elong


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

new pics first post


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks good. hope to soon have one in my Seventy five


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

thats a real nice elong.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sweet elong, love the eyes!!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

Click on HQ for better quality

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/hBx_kJ5Jbpg&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

very cool elong.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking good bro!!!!


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice vid, cool looking elong!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sweet elong :nod:


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

elong going nuts
click HQ for better quality

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/_9eI35Lr1_g&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nice. probably the best bet for an active piranha...their elongated body points to that observation.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

nice elong.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

looking good bro!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

nice new pics.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks
i am picking up some frozen silversides tomorow, havent fed him anything but sole fish fillet, hopefuly he likes them, because when i bought krill he didnt touch it


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

Your elong likes to strike a pose of the camera. Nice pics..


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

beautiful elong!!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome elong









and i love the eyes. sweet looking


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet elong man!!
Great Pics!!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

He is amazing! cant wait till my little guy is big tooooo


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

Thnx for the comments guy, been 2 months, sometimes i wish a had a shoal tho
mostly he chills in his favourite spot, its only exciting when it comes to feeding or when he is chasing his shadow around
couple more pics from tonight


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

did a water change, took couple pics


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm starting to really want an elong!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't believe the picture quality your getting, those are some sweet pics and am more than impressed by them overall and in general.



blbig50 said:


> I'm starting to really want an elong!


I am really wanting three more


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

thnx, i am using my phone to take those pics its a 3.2 mp not bad for a phone


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Not a big fan of elongs but your's looks perfect! Nice pics too.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

thnx Ja'eh
i admire your collection but you rarely post pics, let us see your bad boys


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Within the next couple of weeks I'll post all of them. Been super busy.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

4 months since i got the fish, every month he gets more and more aggressive


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

super pics and sweet elong for sure


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love his red eyes


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

did my weekly water change/gravel vac and took few pics


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

6months later and finally he is fully out of his shell
eating in front of me, very active, finger chaser
hopefuly will be upgrading to a 55 soon


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice elong man


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

nice elong but im not digging your gravel ,should change it to black


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i give the elong 8/10
that gravel 1/10
if u have nicer sand or gravel to help the elongs color i would give it a 11/10 perfect specimen


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful Elong but I'm going to have to agree about the gravel, I personally prefer a more natural look but great pics.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

8 months so far so good. no time to change the gravel, going to go with black tho
enjoy


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking good db looking really good I must say.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice elong


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Great pic's man! It look's your elong is a regular one, and not a black mask. I had a 4" black mask elong, for about 6 month's. He was super aggressive right out of the box! Thru the time I had him (in a 55g), he would attack my finger ,follow it as I skimmed across the tank. Oh, and how is your's with the frozen silverside's? I would thaw mine, and would feed it to my bme with my hand. You should try it,get a decent size silverside. Thaw it, and hold one end and have the other dangle in the water. See if your elong will take it from you. Mine was gentle and never touched my finger's. 
I have this plastic planter, one end had a 3 prong fork and the other end was a scrubber. When ever I used it to move thing's around in the tank, my elong would attack it! Knocking it out of my hand, so cool!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I got a Black P and a Spilo. Now I need to get one of these.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

generally im not a big fan of elongs. but yours is really really nice looking


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

thnx guys, he had a red throat now its fading away, i should switch up his diet
and he wount eat from my hand, he wount even come up to yeat, he just grabs it before it hits the bottom or it will hit the bottom and he will eat it from there, cant wait till he gets bigger


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

looks good


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

very nice man i want one!!!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Great pics and nice lookin elong man! I had one for about a year or so, and after a couple of months he became a total savage! Every fish has a different personality, but I love the aggressive nature of the elong. Thanks for posting the awesome pics


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

Finally got a chance to change the substrate, first i did one half of the tank then week later onother half, didnt wanna mess up the parameters. Next project is tint the glass on the sides and get a new filter eather aqua 70 or 110, 70 will be plenty in my opinion
enjoy


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice elong bro







your tnak could use a piece of driftwood though :nod:


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

few days after gravel change natural colours start to come out, i know he is not a BM but starting to get the characteristics, hopefuly the throad gets more red


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow he looks way better with the black gravel...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Hes lookin good


----------



## phenomenerd (Oct 8, 2009)

love the wick look of his red eyes!! nice substrate :>

Cheers,


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

well its been 9 months, time flies i'll be measuring him around feb to see how much he frew in a year
tried to hand feed him the other day and he took it, tried today but he is hesitating


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

much better with the new substrate.

elong is looking good as always. i would personnaly also add a bit of decoration. tank looks a little bare


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking really good db and hope he continues to make ya happy and do as well as he looks to be doing. Keep the photos coming and just reminded me to post more of mine!!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

just did a water change snaped few pics


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking sweet, DB!!...the elong is next on my wish list!...I am strongly considering trading in my three 4 inch caribe for an 6 inch elong at the LFS!...Anyhow, your elong rocks like a Iron Maiden concert!....


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

looking good bro..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Really nice pics again and keep em coming!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Im so jealous =(


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey DB , I ONLY hand feed my Elong.....

If you consistently do this he will ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS take it from your hand as he knows it is the only way he will ever get food.

Never drop it in and always make him work for it..


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

crazeejon i took ur advice and it worked now he takes it from my hand no problem, now i goda make em jump out for food lol
enjoy


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

i trained my elong to handfeed so thats the only way he is eating right now, its crazy how much he changed through out the 10 months i had him
i hope he will be over 7 inches when i measure him in 2 months
enjoy the new pics


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

awsome elong dude!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats One Big SOB !!!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

what a beast!!! looks kinda scary in the last pic


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your fish is looking amazing DB, and a great improvement on the gravel






















Your pics keep getting better and better also. Did you pickup a new cam or something lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is a GREAT looking elong!

Man, I miss my elong!
They're the friggin' coolest!

I remember when I got my elong... I tossed him in the tank (I always just toss them in... I don't do the whole "Float the bag" bullshit...)
and I immediately threw in a feeder and my buddy and I picked up the whole setup (tank, stand and all) and scooted it 6"... making the water splash around and everything... we looked down and that elong had already ripped that feeder in half!

Forget "Getting used to it's surroundings..." that thing was a BEAST!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys
ya i love the new gravel and they way the fish looks
i am using nokia n95 phone to take pics now, thinking of getting a real digi cam with hd videos
i love winkees camera, shots are amazing


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Those pics are with a cameraphone?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

very nice elong bro


----------

